# R32 GT-R at night, with wallpapers!



## HenrikssonFord (Jan 28, 2008)

Wallpaper format, 1137 x 853 (4:3)


----------



## justntime (Feb 11, 2008)

Great Pics here bud. Hard to shoot a black GTR at the best of times. Mine is black and getting good photos are a pain.


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

awesome pics mate!! thx for wallpapers


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

**** me :bowdown1: 
These shots are brilliant.
And big thank you for my 3 new wallpapers  :wavey:


----------



## HenrikssonFord (Jan 28, 2008)

justntime said:


> Great Pics here bud. Hard to shoot a black GTR at the best of times. Mine is black and getting good photos are a pain.


 Yeah it's basicly impossible without a decent flash, however flash and a black car doesn't go along so well. :S


----------



## Dins (Aug 13, 2007)

Made the first one my wallpaper. If that's alright with you.


----------



## Devil GTR (Apr 15, 2007)

good pix man...:bowdown1:


----------



## chiba_kun (Feb 5, 2008)

Awesome pictures!! 

...and GREAT wallpapers :smokin:


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

mate, i must say that you indeed have some photo skills


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

sweet pictures, the one in the garage is now my wallpaper! thanks!


----------



## felixy69 (Jan 4, 2006)

SICK !


----------



## HenrikssonFord (Jan 28, 2008)

Feel free to use them as wallpapers, I don't mind


----------

